# Baked Feta Cheese with Olives, Lemon and Rosemary



## Phoenix

https://theviewfromgreatisland.com/baked-feta-cheese-with-olives-and-lemon-recipe/

The Mediterranean flavors really shine in this simple dish ~ use the best extra virgin olive oil you can find, along with fresh lemon, and juicy olives. I like to use the kind with the pits in, because they have better flavor (if you've got a local market with an olive bar, that's ideal.) For spice, some rosemary, hot pepper flakes, and freshly cracked black pepper is all you need. Don't add salt, the feta is plenty salty.

Baked Feta Cheese with Olives, Lemon and Rosemary

serves 10

Ingredients:

one block of sheep's milk feta (sold in the brine) about 10-14 ounces, give or take
1/2 cup good extra virgin olive oil
juice of 1/2 large lemon
1 - 2 cups mixed olives
3 Tbsp fresh rosemary leaves
1/2 tsp red pepper flakes
a few coarse grindings of black pepper
Instructions

Set oven to 350F
Put the feta in a gratin dish or other small ovenproof dish that you will also serve out of.
Pour the olive oil into the dish, followed by the lemon juice. Arrange the olives around the cheese, with the rosemary. I quarter the squeezed lemon half and throw that in as well. Sprinkle the red and black pepper over all.
Bake for about 20 minutes, or until hot and bubbling. I loosely laid a sheet of foil over mine. You can finish under the broiler if you like for a little charring effect.
Serve hot with toasted bread.

Make it your own ~
Try fresh thyme instead of rosemary.
You might try cutting the feta in large cubes instead of baking it brick style.
I'm dying to try this baked feta with my ROMESCO SAUCE.
As with just about any cheese, you can actually make your own feta at home, here's a recipe.

Romesco Sauce

Ingredients:

8 ounces roasted red peppers (mine were from a jar but you can roast them yourself)
1 clove garlic, peeled
1/2 cup toasted almonds, unsalted (whole, slivered, or sliced)
3-4 Tbsp tomato paste, I used the kind from the tube (you can also use tomato puree)
2-3 Tbsp Sherry vinegar
1 tsp smoked paprika
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper (more for more heat)
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil (use the good stuff!)
salt and pepper to taste
fresh parsley leaves for garnish

Instructions:

Put all the sauce ingredients except the oil in a food processor and pulse to combine. Then, while the machine is running, slowly pour in the oil to make a loose but thick sauce. Taste to adjust any of the flavors. The flavor is enhanced by letting the sauce sit for a few hours or up to a few days ahead, refrigerated. Bring back to room temperature before serving.
Coat the bottom of a skillet lightly with oil and heat until hot. Cook the shrimp on both sides until they have turned opaque and the shells have curled. This will only take a few minutes. Remove from the pan.
Add the sauce to the bottom of the pan and nestle the shrimp into the sauce. Garnish with chopped parsley and serve with some good crusty bread.

Make it your own ~
This romesco sauce is decidedly the from-the-pantry version, but you can get as authentic as you want and roast your own peppers and ripe tomatoes.
Hazelnuts are sometimes used in place of the almonds.
The next time I make this I think I'll add a handful of good olives, either black or green.
You could serve the shrimp cocktail style, with a dish of the romesco sauce in the center for dipping.

The bottom picture is the romesco sauce with shrimp.


----------

